
How Google’s Blind Lawyer Does His Job - juanplusjuan
https://bol.bna.com/heres-how-googles-blind-lawyer-does-his-job
======
brunorsini
I work with Jack on a regular basis. You couldn't ask for a more _fun_
colleague to work with too, he not only does all of those things but he does
them with incredible grace.

His story really illustrates how we all need to start thinking more about
accessibility features in the products we build, however time/budget
constrained we might be.

------
bsimpson
One of the things I really admire about Google is the effort it makes to be an
inclusive workplace. I love that they'll go out-of-their-way to tailor the
environment to be comfortable for anyone who happens to work there.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Supposedly, this is pretty much... the law in the United States. That you make
reasonable accommodations to allow the disabled to do their jobs. However,
Google is incredibly good at marketing and PR, and hence gets journalists to
write posts like this for them.

~~~
nxzero
Companies going out of their way to help the blind is not the norm.

------
coffeevradar
It's interesting to me that he uses an iPhone instead of an Android phone.
Apple must be fairly far ahead when it comes to accessibility.

~~~
glandium
From two years ago, but here's an account of the second attempt from a blind
(iPhone) user at using Android:
[https://marcozehe.com/30dayswithandroid/](https://marcozehe.com/30dayswithandroid/)

------
mrkgnao
620 words per minute? While I do not have any form of visual impairment, I
wonder how useful it would be to be able to absorb spoken information at that
pace.

Can anyone tell me more about this?

~~~
PatentTroll
That stood out to me too, I imagine it's more akin to 'skimming' than reading
each word for comprehension. Most legal documents are highly repetitive, full
of legalese filler, and generally you just need to get the gist of something
quickly rather than analyze it on a small scale. I bet that when he's
carefully writing or reading an important clause it's at much less than 10
words a second.

~~~
hobs
Probably not "much less", I am not vision impaired but I use TTS every day;
over time it becomes easier and easier to listen to higher and higher
frequency speech (if the speaker can actually enunciate that fast.)

I currently use the fastest built in voice speed windows (by default) offers
and I believe that is just slightly slower than 10 words per second(8 or 9.)

------
ivan_gammel
As if Daredevil was based on a true story.

